# Portable carports



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any one have one of those fabric coverd car ports? The arch top ones, that zip up. I realy need some cover for some of my projects, and it seems like one of these are the way to go. How much snow can they handle? What sizes do they came in? and mostly, how much do they cost? I would need one at LEAST 20' long.[my convertible is 19' long bow to stern] and it would be dice to get one wide enough to hold other stuff also. Any one use one?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I had one a couple of years ago. It lasted about a year. I had a ice storm tear a limb of a tree right through the top of it.

I sold it the next spring and then built a third car garage onto my house.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

So how much are we talking...

6 footer's (bags of cement)
6 4 X 4's or 6 X6's.
6 2 X 10's
slant roof
- 6 sheets of plywood
- a bunch of 2 X 4's
- paper and shingles

Then, if you wanted, you could do the 12 mil pool covers for walls


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought mine used for $1,200. Sold it with the canvas ripped for $1,200. Makes no sense I know, but was just glad to get rid of it. 

I would guess a DIY version could be done under $1,000.

I just didn't like the roof ripping. The stuff underneath was too valuable to mess up.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I bought mine used for $1,200. Sold it with the canvas ripped for $1,200. Makes no sense I know, but was just glad to get rid of it.
> 
> I would guess a DIY version could be done under $1,000.
> ...


WOW!!! $1200!!!! I thought they were less then that. Guess I am REALY out of the loupe huh


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive seen them cheaper than 1200$ not sure how they would hold up t othe harsh winter... but ive seen some around for 2-3 years and they still appear to be standing...


car port page


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have two of the VERY cheap ones; bought them this past spring. I got them at K-Mart for $139.00 each. I have my boat under one and park my truck under the other. They are NOT snow load rated so I'm sure I (hopefully my wife) will be out on a regular basis brushing them off when it snows. I'd like them to last a couple of years until I decide where I want to put a more permanent carport.

They have withstood some pretty stong winds but I'm lucky as there's woods all around my house to break it up. They are 3 poles on one side and 3 poles on the other; all legs anchored to the ground. I believe they are 20 feet long and 8 feet wide with nylon tarp top; open sides and ends. They seem to work well for me.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

We have things like that down here that the patio cover people sell but they have metal roofs and you can close the sides in if you want.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cousy51 _
> *I have two of the VERY cheap ones; bought them this past spring. I got them at K-Mart for $139.00 each. I have my boat under one and park my truck under the other. They are NOT snow load rated so I'm sure I (hopefully my wife) will be out on a regular basis brushing them off when it snows. I'd like them to last a couple of years until I decide where I want to put a more permanent carport.
> 
> They have withstood some pretty stong winds but I'm lucky as there's woods all around my house to break it up. They are 3 poles on one side and 3 poles on the other; all legs anchored to the ground. I believe they are 20 feet long and 8 feet wide with nylon tarp top; open sides and ends. They seem to work well for me. *


I had one of those. You REALY have to make sure you get the snow off. Last years killer snow falls killed mine


our old carport


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*portable buildings*

I've seen them for around $450-500 for one large enough to put a car in with a zip up door and 4 walls in a couple of the farm supply catalogs. I'm guessing that $1200 was for a big one. Around here in NE Pennsylvania, $1200 will buy a decent wood shed 10' x 12' delivered. I thought about getting one of the $450 ones this summer, but didn't have the $450. Just using a cheap blue tarp this winter, ain't got no garage


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

There was one of those green round top fully enclosed garage models down along the river here (pretty well protected from the prevailing wind). It is gone now, but was there at least eight years. It had a zippered roll up "door" on at least one end. I know of another one like it that was erected for several years, but I don't know it's condition in later years. Also, there are several larger (but white or silver) ones at an airport over in New Jersey that are used to house small airplanes. They were put up in the last couple of years I was still working over there , and I've been retired 4½ years now.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*cheap portable shelters*

Check out http://www.farmtek.com/ and their closeout page http://www.scroungecentral.com/ for some deals on these. They have a decent garantee on these and they sell a lot of neat stuff with a decent discount for the holidays.


----------



## Cliff (Nov 30, 2003)

I noticed your posting about a portable car port. 

Then I got to thinking about how I feel it would be easy to make one using Schedule 40 PVC pipe and tarp from Wal Mart. Seems like it would not be to hard to make one. I know it would have to have some ground anchors to keep it from becoming a flying car port.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *So how much are we talking...
> 
> 6 footer's (bags of cement)
> ...


On;y problem is with the footers brings the building inspector. Though I could wip up a temp frame, with a ply roof, and tarp sides.

Hmmm I will have to think on that one.......


----------

